# Caravaggio



## Old Giusy (19 Febbraio 2008)

Ho visto le due puntate del film su Caravaggio.

E' stato un colpo di fulmine e non per le opere, che già conoscevo, ma per la sua vita. 

Quando si dice.....un uomo con le pal......!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho visto le due puntate del film su Caravaggio.
> 
> E' stato un colpo di fulmine e non per le opere, che già conoscevo, ma per la sua vita.
> 
> Quando si dice.....un uomo con le pal......!








eh lo so.....

Grazie Giulia per averlo postato

a parte la splendida interpretazione di Alessio Boni ( quello di Guerra e Pace)
la vita romanzesca di questo autore mi ha davvero affascinata.
E al di là di questo...è uno dei miei pittori preferiti...


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2008)

*la vita*

è stata decisamente romanzata ; 
bella la luce di Storaro...d'altra parte, per Caravaggio,
 occorreva proprio un premio Oscar.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho visto le due puntate del film su Caravaggio.
> 
> E' stato un colpo di fulmine e non per le opere, che già conoscevo, ma per la sua vita.
> 
> Quando si dice.....un uomo con le pal......!


Gay Giusy...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























ps con tutto il rispetto per i gay... Uomo tormentato, grandissimo artista.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho visto le due puntate del film su Caravaggio.
> 
> E' stato un colpo di fulmine e non per le opere, che già conoscevo, ma per la sua vita.
> 
> Quando si dice.....un uomo con le pal......!


A me pareva più che altro un attaccabrighe...per stare in tema!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Stupidissimo l'ultimo duello con il ministro dei cavalieri di Malta!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Gay Giusy...


 
e allora?

avere le palle va oltre le scelte sessuali delle persone.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> eh lo so.....
> 
> Grazie Giulia per averlo postato
> 
> ...


Anche a me piace molto....
Le sue opere sono così "forti"!
Come poche.....


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> è stata decisamente romanzata ;
> bella la luce di Storaro...d'altra parte, per Caravaggio,
> occorreva proprio un premio Oscar.


Molto affascinante il suo modo di usare la luce....


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e allora?
> 
> avere le palle va oltre le scelte sessuali delle persone.


Certo Dere. Per me essere tormentato non è sinonimo di uomo con le palle. Tutto qui. Ma ammiro l'arte. Quella sì. E lui l'ha fatta eccome. Vi consiglio un testo su di lui, una biografia romanzata e in stile caravaggesco,  "Caravaggio" di Luca Desiato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

*Boh*

Io sono vecchia e queste mini serie mi sembrano sempre un riassunto di quel che avrebbero dovuto essere...
Quello con Gian Maria Volentè era ...con Gian Maria Volonté 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi sono maestra e ho spirito pedagogico e una serie da prima serata vorrei poterla consigliare ai bambini ....e quella... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bella la fotografia però toglie valore all'invenzione della luce di Caravaggio...


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo Dere. Per me essere tormentato non è sinonimo di uomo con le palle. Tutto qui. Ma ammiro l'arte. Quella sì. E lui l'ha fatta eccome. Vi consiglio un testo su di lui, una biografia romanzata e in stile caravaggesco, "Caravaggio" di Luca Desiato.


forse di sensibilità , fragilità....
il dono dell'artista è di trasmettere e comunicare la propria vita interiore sulla tela.
c'è da vedere cosa significhi "con le palle"


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo Dere. Per me essere tormentato non è sinonimo di uomo con le palle. Tutto qui. Ma ammiro l'arte. Quella sì. E lui l'ha fatta eccome. Vi consiglio un testo su di lui, una biografia romanzata e in stile caravaggesco, "Caravaggio" di Luca Desiato.


Grazie! Volevo proprio chiedervi qualche consiglio bibliografico.
Uomo con le palle perchè, come si evince dal film, non temeva di esporsi.
Ma quel tipo di uomo di cui parli tu Mk non è tormentato... non è tormento.... ma paura.... Tutto il contrario di Caravaggio!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo Dere. Per me essere tormentato non è sinonimo di uomo con le palle. Tutto qui. Ma ammiro l'arte. Quella sì. E lui l'ha fatta eccome. Vi consiglio un testo su di lui, una biografia romanzata e in stile caravaggesco, "Caravaggio" di Luca Desiato.


 
Non è il suo essere tormentato che affascinata...ma quel voler imporre la sua arte a tutti i costi..nonostante le critiche.Era talmente moderno che non era facilmente accettato....utilizzava prostitute e beoni come modelli per rappresentare la madonna e i santi...come simbolo della loro 'umanità' ...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non è il suo essere tormentato che affascinata...ma quel voler imporre la sua arte a tutti i costi..nonostante le critiche.Era talmente moderno che non era facilmente accettato....utilizzava prostitute e beoni come modelli per rappresentare la madonna e i santi...come simbolo della loro 'umanità' ...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie! Volevo proprio chiedervi qualche consiglio bibliografico.
> Uomo con le palle perchè, come si evince dal film, non temeva di esporsi.
> Ma quel tipo di uomo di cui parli tu Mk non è tormentato... non è tormento.... ma paura.... Tutto il contrario di Caravaggio!


Beh non deve essere facile comunque vivere con quel tipo di personalità... Ma io ho il debole per gli artisti... deformazione professionale. Una volta lo chiamavo senso maledettamente romantico della vita...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh non deve essere facile comunque vivere con quel tipo di personalità... Ma io ho il debole per gli artisti... deformazione professionale. Una volta lo chiamavo senso maledettamente romantico della vita...


perchè che fai nella vita?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh non deve essere facile comunque vivere con quel tipo di personalità... Ma io ho il debole per gli artisti... deformazione professionale. Una volta lo chiamavo senso maledettamente romantico della vita...


No, io no, sono troppo sfuggenti.....


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non è il suo essere tormentato che affascinata...ma quel voler imporre la sua arte a tutti i costi..nonostante le critiche.Era talmente moderno che non era facilmente accettato....utilizzava prostitute e beoni come modelli per rappresentare la madonna e i santi...come simbolo della loro 'umanità' ...


Credo che quando l'arte la senti dentro non puoi farne a meno. E' l'arte che si impossessa di te... Altro che mecenati che commissionavano e cortigiani che ritraevano i signori del tempo... Artisti morti senza fama, nella fame... Esistono ancora? Non credo. Chi detta l'arte adesso sono i galleristi.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo che quando l'arte la senti dentro non puoi farne a meno. E' l'arte che si impossessa di te... Altro che mecenati che commissionavano e cortigiani che ritraevano i signori del tempo... Artisti morti senza fama, nella fame... Esistono ancora? Non credo. Chi detta l'arte adesso sono i galleristi.


 
concordo
ho comprato un quadro una settimana fa..
ho visto delle opere di artisti 'quotati' che proprio non mi dicono nulla...penso che vendano più perchè pubblicizzato che altri....

io ho comprato seguendo il cuore...l'emozione che il quadro mi dava...e l'originalità del tratto...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, io no, sono troppo sfuggenti.....


Ma creano... Io ammiro molto chi lo fa... Poi certo come uomini saranno terribili!!!
Pensa però alle donne artiste, messe molto peggio...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> concordo
> ho comprato un quadro una settimana fa..
> ho visto delle opere di artisti 'quotati' che proprio non mi dicono nulla...penso che vendano più perchè pubblicizzato che altri....
> 
> io ho comprato seguendo il cuore...l'emozione che il quadro mi dava...e l'originalità del tratto...


 
Da tempo non seguo l'arte contemporanea. Andavo spesso alla Biennale a Venezia. L'ultima volta continuavo a dire... già visto, già fatto... Qualcosa di nuovo arrivava dai paesi extraeuropei... Ricomincerò, l'arte mi emoziona sempre...


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non è il suo essere tormentato che affascinata...ma quel voler imporre la sua arte a tutti i costi..nonostante le critiche.Era talmente moderno che non era facilmente accettato....utilizzava prostitute e beoni come modelli per rappresentare la madonna e i santi...come simbolo della loro 'umanità' ...


anche Michelangelo ha fatto la stessa cosa, ha ritratto e si e' ispirato su uomini e donne della strada per Cappella Sistina.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma creano... Io ammiro molto chi lo fa... Poi certo come uomini saranno terribili!!!
> Pensa però alle donne artiste, messe molto peggio...


Si, anch'io li ammiro, anche perchè non so disegnare, non so suonare, non so ballare, non so creare!
Eppure l'arte mi affascina tanto, soprattutto quando è così sentita e così parte della vita di un artista....


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2008)

*si, ma...*

anche perchè questo avevano a disposizione


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> forse di sensibilità , fragilità....
> il dono dell'artista è di trasmettere e comunicare la propria vita interiore sulla tela.
> c'è da vedere cosa significhi "con le palle"


Infatti. Lo credo anch'io. E credo sia un dono riuscire a trasmettere la propria fragilità e sensibilità agli altri utilizzando mezzi artistici. Poi c'è il mercato, e lì il genio passa in secondo piano... purtroppo...

ps con le palle è un termine usato da Giusy non da me...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

ragazze/i io vi saluto...vado a nanna

ciao a tutti!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti. Lo credo anch'io. E credo sia un dono riuscire a trasmettere la propria fragilità e sensibilità agli altri utilizzando mezzi artistici. Poi c'è il mercato, e lì il genio passa in secondo piano... purtroppo...
> 
> ps con le palle è un termine usato da Giusy non da me...


Si Femmina, mi riferivo a quello che ha scritto subito dopo Dere.... al coraggio con cui sosteneva la sua arte e con cui affrontava le vicende della sua vita....


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, anch'io li ammiro, anche perchè non so disegnare, non so suonare, non so ballare, non so creare!
> Eppure l'arte mi affascina tanto, soprattutto quando è così sentita e così parte della vita di un artista....


Credo che l'arte per un artista sia la prima cosa. Tutto il resto passa in secondo piano. Immagino che per una donna essere madre moglie e artista sia molto difficile se non impossibile. Gli artisti hanno le muse...

ps conosci Frida Kahlo?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ragazze/i io vi saluto...vado a nanna
> 
> ciao a tutti!


Notte Dere!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ragazze/i io vi saluto...vado a nanna
> 
> ciao a tutti!


Notte Dere, a domani.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ragazze/i io vi saluto...vado a nanna
> 
> ciao a tutti!


Ciao Dere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

Notte ...CatDere


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Notte ...CatDere


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 
ho notato anche io  

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma sta per Catwoman...vai tranquilla


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ho notato anche io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah bene, beh comunque mi stai simpatica lo stesso. Come mi stava simpatica Sarah...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah bene, beh comunque mi stai simpatica lo stesso. Come mi stava simpatica Sarah...


invece lei a me per niente..credo di averlo già detto.

ciaoooo


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo che l'arte per un artista sia la prima cosa. Tutto il resto passa in secondo piano. Immagino che per una donna essere madre moglie e artista sia molto difficile se non impossibile. Gli artisti hanno le muse...
> 
> ps conosci Frida Kahlo?


una donna con una vita tormentatissima e disperata , anche fisicamente


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> una donna con una vita tormentatissima e disperata anche fisicamente


Messa in ombra dal suo uomo artista... Visto il film?


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2008)

no;
comunque è interessante l'argomento donna-artista, madre....ancora più difficile.
l'arte assorbe tutto e , mentre per un uomo è pittosto naturale delegare, a volte "scordare " i figli alle donne non riesce 
e nel caso ci riescano sono ritenute snaturate.


frida   si è sacrificata a rivera


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ho notato anche io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cat ...sta per gatto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma sai che io conosco diverse persone che hanno lo stesso nome ma per ognuna mi sembra un nome diverso...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> invece lei a me per niente..credo di averlo già detto.
> 
> ciaoooo


Notte dere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






io aspetto ancora un pò l'admin!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Notte dere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EHHHHHHHHH aspetta e spera Fedi'  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   oramai e' tutto chiaro, edddai


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esatto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  è vero!!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Notte dere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si è dato alla fuga!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono vecchia e queste mini serie mi sembrano sempre un riassunto di quel che avrebbero dovuto essere...
> Quello con Gian Maria Volentè era ...con Gian Maria Volonté
> 
> 
> ...




caso mai la valorizza


----------



## Old elettra (20 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho visto le due puntate del film su Caravaggio.
> 
> E' stato un colpo di fulmine e non per le opere, che già conoscevo, ma per la sua vita.
> 
> Quando si dice.....un uomo con le pal......!


bellissimo il fil, stupendo l'attore...l'artista non ne parliamo proprio: lui e tiziano non hanno rivali.
Magnifica la scena in cui quando si sveglia vede il raggio di luce che gli suggerisce come terminare la scena della vocazione.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> no;
> comunque è interessante l'argomento donna-artista, madre....ancora più difficile.
> l'arte assorbe tutto e , mentre per un uomo è pittosto naturale delegare, a volte "scordare " i figli alle donne non riesce
> e nel caso ci riescano sono ritenute snaturate.
> ...


Un'artista che ha ben rappresentato questo tipo di problematica è Sibilla Aleramo, costretta ad abbandonare al marito il figlio, per seguire la sua vocazione di artista. E non è che le sue relazioni con artisti siano andate meglio... vedi la storia con Dino Campana. Ben raccontata in Un viaggio chiamato amore, con una splendida Laura Morante.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo che quando l'arte la senti dentro non puoi farne a meno. E' l'arte che si impossessa di te...* Altro che mecenati che commissionavano e cortigiani che ritraevano i signori del tempo*... Artisti morti senza fama, nella fame... Esistono ancora? Non credo. Chi detta l'arte adesso sono i galleristi.



Non ci trovo nulla di male in questo... fino al 18esimo secolo tutte le opere sono quasi sempre sotto commissione... cio' non ha mai limitato il talento dell'artista... vedi Michelangelo, Donatello, Giotto, Mantegna. Goya ecc... Per quanto riguarda i galleristi non so... chiaramente chi compra arte vuole esporre qualcosa di gradevole in casa propria... se un pittore magari talentoso ma con il gusto del macabro dipinge gente morta... non credo qualcuno voglia un cadavere in salotto!!! Ma era la stessa cosa centinaia d'anni fa quando andavano di moda le nature morte ritraenti "cacciagione"... questione di gusti ma erano molto di moda e tanti pittori si prestavano... tanti ottimi pittori... 

Un bravo pittore non ha bisogno di un buon soggetto... qualunque cosa vale... anche se commissionata...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un bravo pittore non ha bisogno di un buon soggetto... qualunque cosa vale... anche se commissionata...


Ovviamente non sono d'accordo. Per me l'arte deve essere libertà di espressione. Certo la tecnica  e il talento sono gli stessi anche quando le opere vengono commissionate. Ma il genio messo al guinzaglio non mi piace...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> caso mai la valorizza


La fotografia di Storaro ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ricrea la luce dei quadri di Caravaggio, ma così trasmette il messaggio che la luce era quella e che si tratta di una luce reale, mentre la rivoluzione caravaggesca consiste proprio nel creare una luce nuova che ha una funzione comunicativa e non meramente estetica e che non è la luce della realtà.
Mia opinione.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ovviamente non sono d'accordo. Per me l'arte deve essere libertà di espressione. Certo la tecnica  e il talento sono gli stessi anche quando le opere vengono commissionate. Ma il genio messo al guinzaglio non mi piace...


Michelangelo era un genio anche sotto commissione...


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ovviamente non sono d'accordo. Per me l'arte deve essere libertà di espressione. Certo la tecnica e il talento sono gli stessi anche quando le opere vengono commissionate. Ma il genio messo al guinzaglio non mi piace...


 
Beh, allora non bisognerebbe leggere nulla di buona parte della letteratura non solo italiana, ma mondiale. Virgilio scriveva su commissione.
Mozart compose su commissione....

Il genio è genio. Comunque.


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anzi, se la vogliamo dire tutta, i protettori ed i mecenati assicuravano libertà agli artisti. Meglio essere protetti da uno che in preda delle odierne bizze del mercato. Gli artisti d un tempo avevano almeno un solo padrone..ed in più in genere illuminato...
Poi se vogliamo tornare a Caravaggio, quest'ultimo venne perseguitato dalla Controriforma, non dai nobili che lo proteggevano.


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La fotografia di Storaro (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ....ma è un concetto che non puoi trasmettere in ogni modo;
 tanto vale rappresentare al meglio la luce nei limiti di una fiction televisiva o cinematografica e ...chi meglio di un mago della fotografia come Storaro?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh, allora non bisognerebbe leggere nulla di buona parte della letteratura non solo italiana, ma mondiale. Virgilio scriveva su commissione.
> Mozart compose su commissione....
> 
> Il genio è genio. Comunque.


 
Scusa quali scrittori scrivono su commissione?


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa quali scrittori scrivono su commissione?


Non mi pare di rivelare qualcosa di sconosciuto.
Un tempo quasi tutti. Balzac ad esempio...eppure è un grande.
Oggi parecchi scrittori scrivono su commissione degli editori con i quali hanno contratti.  Camilleri (che è decente) ad esempio. E ti ho nominato solo i buoni scrittori...in mezzo c'è anche la spazzatura.
Non tutto chiaramente è commissionato....non bisogna farne una legge assoluta. Ma non si può demonizzare neanche la necessità dell'artista di procurarsi di che vivere.


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

Morricone ha composto eccellente musica su commissione.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Oggi parecchi scrittori scrivono su commissione degli editori con i quali hanno contratti. Camilleri (che è decente) ad esempio. E ti ho nominato solo i buoni scrittori...in mezzo c'è anche la spazzatura.


Ma Iris non è la stessa cosa! Camilleri ha un contratto di esclusiva con la sua casa editrice, ma è lui che decide cosa scrivere, non il suo editore! Poi può accadere che ci sia una moda particolare e allora si commissioni a qualcuno (che sa scrivere ma non per questo deve essere considerato artista) di scrivere qualcosa di trendy...
Se parli di sceneggiatori allora sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Morricone ha composto eccellente musica su commissione.


Certo. Ma chissà come mai anche nel cinema e nella musica sempre più gli artisti decidono di autoprodursi. Proprio per potersi esprimere liberamente. Senza sottostare alle regole del mercato.


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo. Ma chissà come mai anche nel cinema e nella musica sempre più gli artisti decidono di autoprodursi. Proprio per potersi esprimere liberamente. Senza sottostare alle regole del mercato.


Guarda io non credo che l'autoproduzione nell'arte sia garanzia di buona qualità. un buon artista ha sempre un pubblico, anche se di elite. Se non trova gente che lo produce...forsele sue creazioni non sono un gran chè interessanti.
Poi si può discutere all'infinito, su ciò che merita successo e ciò che è porcheria...e sul fatto che il mercato spesso vuole porcheria.
Il punto è un altro secondo me: un vero artista è sempre libero. Pure quando è pagato per creare.


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma Iris non è la stessa cosa! Camilleri ha un contratto di esclusiva con la sua casa editrice, ma è lui che decide cosa scrivere, non il suo editore! Poi può accadere che ci sia una moda particolare e allora si commissioni a qualcuno (che sa scrivere ma non per questo deve essere considerato artista) di scrivere qualcosa di trendy...
> Se parli di sceneggiatori allora sono d'accordo con te.


Ti sbagli. Lui scrive ciò che serve al mercato, e al ritmo che l'editore gli impone.
Lo stesso Umberto Eco, ammise di aver scritto Il nome della Rosa su commissione, per guadagnare e dedicarsi a ciò che lo interessava. all'epoca la semiotica. Poi è passato ad altro. Ma Eco fa bene anche la cacca.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Guarda io non credo che l'autoproduzione nell'arte sia garanzia di buona qualità. un buon artista ha sempre un pubblico, anche se di elite. Se non trova gente che lo produce...forsele sue creazioni non sono un gran chè interessanti.
> Poi si può discutere all'infinito, su ciò che merita successo e ciò che è porcheria...e sul fatto che il mercato spesso vuole porcheria.
> Il punto è un altro secondo me: un vero artista è sempre libero. Pure quando è pagato per creare.


 
Il problema è l'economia. L'arte dovrebbe poter essere fruita da tutti, gratuitamente. Certo poi gli artisti chi li mantiene? La rete riesce a supplire, almeno in parte. Per il resto il pubblico crede di poter scegliere ma il mercato induce anche i bisogni culturali, purtroppo...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Guarda io non credo che l'autoproduzione nell'arte sia garanzia di buona qualità. un buon artista ha sempre un pubblico, anche se di elite. Se non trova gente che lo produce...forsele sue creazioni non sono un gran chè interessanti.
> Poi si può discutere all'infinito, su ciò che merita successo e ciò che è porcheria...e sul fatto che il mercato spesso vuole porcheria.
> Il punto è un altro secondo me: un vero artista è sempre libero. Pure quando è pagato per creare.


Ti straquoto e non credo assolutamente che alcuni vincoli ne possano limitarne il talento


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti sbagli. Lui scrive ciò che serve al mercato, e al ritmo che l'editore gli impone.
> Lo stesso Umberto Eco, ammise di aver scritto Il nome della Rosa su commissione, per guadagnare e dedicarsi a ciò che lo interessava. all'epoca la semiotica. Poi è passato ad altro. Ma Eco fa bene anche la cacca.


Camilleri scriverebbe altro secondo te? Poi lui viene da altri settori, e comunque l'editore ovviamente si occupa del piano editoriale, ma non impone cosa scrivere.
All'editore importa mantenere i nomi nel suo catalogo. I nomi che vendono. Ma Sellerio è un editore di qualità, che non guarda solo al mercato...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Camilleri scriverebbe altro secondo te? Poi lui viene da altri settori, e comunque l'editore ovviamente si occupa del piano editoriale, ma non impone cosa scrivere.
> All'editore importa mantenere i nomi nel suo catalogo. I nomi che vendono. Ma Sellerio è un editore di qualità, che non guarda solo al mercato...


Veramente tutti gli editori si accampano il diritto di modificare il testo affinche' diventi piu' commerciale... esattamente come per la musica...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente tutti gli editori si accampano il diritto di modificare il testo affinche' diventi piu' commerciale... esattamente come per la musica...


Ma quando mai? C'è la correzione delle bozze, bozze che vengono inviate all'autore per il controllo. Poi si può certo consigliare lo scrittore (ripeto parlo di scrittori) di correggere il tiro, ma se si rifiutano... litigano e vanno da un'altra parte...


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Camilleri scriverebbe altro secondo te? Poi lui viene da altri settori, e comunque l'editore ovviamente si occupa del piano editoriale, ma non impone cosa scrivere.
> All'editore importa mantenere i nomi nel suo catalogo. I nomi che vendono. Ma Sellerio è un editore di qualità, che non guarda solo al mercato...


 
Per sua stessa ammissione è stanco di scrivere gialli. (Tanto è vero che ha scritto dell'altro). Anzi è proprio stanco. ma è una scelta sua continuare a scrivere. Ormai è straricco.


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma quando mai? C'è la correzione delle bozze, bozze che vengono inviate all'autore per il controllo. Poi si può certo consigliare lo scrittore (ripeto parlo di scrittori) di correggere il tiro, ma se si rifiutano... litigano e vanno da un'altra parte...


 
a morire di fame.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> a morire di fame.

































no no cambiano editore... di continuo...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Per sua stessa ammissione è stanco di scrivere gialli. (Tanto è vero che ha scritto dell'altro). Anzi è proprio stanco. ma è una scelta sua continuare a scrivere. Ormai è straricco.


E' una leggenda metropolitana quella che in Italia si possa diventare ricchi con la scrittura. Sono pochissimi casi. La maggior parte scrive per il proprio piacere. Ad esempio Carofiglio non lo fa certo per i soldi... E' il successo di pubblico quello che si cerca...


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' una leggenda metropolitana quella che in Italia si possa diventare ricchi con la scrittura. Sono pochissimi casi. La maggior parte scrive per il proprio piacere. Ad esempio Carofiglio non lo fa certo per i soldi... E' il successo di pubblico quello che si cerca...


Sono pochi i casi, perchè in tutti i campi difficilmente si diventa ricchi.
L'artista non crea per piacere, ma per ambizione. La più grande delle ambizioni che è quala di essere letto, ascoltato o guardato.
Si scrive per essere letti, si dipinge per esere guardati, si compone per essere scritti. E' alla base di qualsiasi poetica.
Chi lo fa per sè, fa bene...ma è un'altra cosa.
L'artista è un comunicatore per antonomasia.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono pochi i casi, perchè in tutti i campi difficilmente si diventa ricchi.
> L'artista non crea per piacere, ma per ambizione. La più grande delle ambizioni che è quala di essere letto, ascoltato o guardato.
> Si scrive per essere letti, si dipinge per esere guardati, si compone per essere scritti. E' alla base di qualsiasi poetica.
> Chi lo fa per sè, fa bene...ma è un'altra cosa.
> L'artista è un comunicatore per antonomasia.


Su questo sono d'accordo-


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

ritornando alle donne , vi è sicuramente una sottovalutazione ; di Artemisia Gentileschi non si parla praticamente 
mai, eppure le sue opere sono magnifiche (influenzate proprio dal Caravaggio di cui suo padre, pittore anch'esso, era amico)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti sbagli. Lui scrive ciò che serve al mercato, e al ritmo che l'editore gli impone.
> Lo stesso Umberto Eco, ammise di aver scritto Il nome della Rosa su commissione, per guadagnare e dedicarsi a ciò che lo interessava. all'epoca la semiotica. Poi è passato ad altro. Ma Eco fa bene anche la cacca.


L'ultimo romanzo ha in sè un'idea interessante, ma una conclusione sgangherata e deludente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.internetbookshop.it/code/9788845214257/eco-umberto/misteriosa-fiamma-della.html


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ultimo romanzo ha in sè un'idea interessante, ma una conclusione sgangherata e deludente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anch'io ho pensato la stessa cosa Persa....
Eco è uno dei miei autori preferiti, però questo libro mi ha un pò delusa... Forse i vertici raggiunti da "IL nome della rosa" sono inarrivabili....


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Febbraio 2008)

Stamattina riflettevamo io ed alcune colleghe sulla morte di Caravaggio.
Davvero triste morire da solo dopo aver dato tanto in termini di arricchimento culturale e dopo aver lottato strenuamente per difendere le sue idee....


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stamattina riflettevamo io ed alcune colleghe sulla morte di Caravaggio.
> Davvero triste morire da solo dopo aver dato tanto in termini di arricchimento culturale e dopo aver lottato strenuamente per difendere le sue idee....


 
Perché triste Giusy? Io non lo trovo triste... senso maledettamente romantico della vita, ricordi?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ritornando alle donne , vi è sicuramente una sottovalutazione ; di Artemisia Gentileschi non si parla praticamente
> mai, eppure le sue opere sono magnifiche (influenzate proprio dal Caravaggio di cui suo padre, pittore anch'esso, era amico)


Vero. Le donne fanno le muse... accudiscono l'artista... O stanno da sole...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché triste Giusy? Io non lo trovo triste... senso maledettamente romantico della vita, ricordi?


Nel morire in solitudine non trovo nulla di maledettamente romantico MK....
La morte non è romantica, mai....


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nel morire in solitudine non trovo nulla di maledettamente romantico MK....
> La morte non è romantica, mai....


Eros e Thanatos Giusy, ma come... è l'abc del romanticismo... amore e morte...

Guarda sulla tomba di Edith Piaf c'è scritto "Dieu réunit ceux qui s'aiment"...

Tutti gli eroi romantici finiscono tragicamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eros e Thanatos Giusy, ma come... è l'abc del romanticismo... amore e morte...
> 
> Guarda sulla tomba di Edith Piaf c'è scritto "Dieu réunit ceux qui s'aiment"...
> 
> Tutti gli eroi romantici finiscono tragicamente.


Non so perché ma mi hai fatto venire in mente la morte di Madam Bovary che credeva che il suicidio col veleno fosse romantico...


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so perché ma mi hai fatto venire in mente la morte di Madam Bovary che credeva che il suicidio col veleno fosse romantico...


si, 'sti cazzi...........
e scusa per "* 'sti* "


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so perché ma mi hai fatto venire in mente la morte di Madam Bovary che credeva che il suicidio col veleno fosse romantico...


Beh Pavese cosa ha fatto?

Lo so lo so Persa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh Pavese cosa ha fatto?
> 
> Lo so lo so Persa...


La morte di Jan Palac mi ha segnata per la sua assoluta mancanza di utilità se non per chi lo ha usato...
Mai cercare la morte...tutto può essere diverso il giorno dopo...non c'è mai nulla di eterno...nella vita...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La morte di Jan Palac mi ha segnata per la sua assoluta mancanza di utilità se non per chi lo ha usato...
> Mai cercare la morte...tutto può essere diverso il giorno dopo...non c'è mai nulla di eterno...nella vita...


Sì Persa concordo con te. Ma era per spiegare a Giusy il romanticismo, o almeno l'idea di. Con questo non voglio dire che io non sia d'accordo. O forse sì...

Meglio per amore di una donna/un uomo che per un ideale politico? Mah...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Persa concordo con te. Ma era per spiegare a Giusy il romanticismo, o almeno l'idea di. Con questo non voglio dire che io non sia d'accordo. O forse sì...
> 
> Meglio per amore di una donna/un uomo che per un ideale politico? Mah...


Ma va ...quello/a per cui vuoi morire poi magari torna...e magari manco lo vuoi più...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma va ...quello/a per cui vuoi morire poi magari torna...e magari manco lo vuoi più...


Persa... mai arrivata a certe cose, e spero di non arrivarci mai!!! Troppo innamorata della vita!!! Per fortuna...


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ultimo romanzo ha in sè un'idea interessante, ma una conclusione sgangherata e deludente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non tutti sono capolavori. Ma il panorama letterario è talmente desolante che comunque Eco è una perla.
Pensate solo a quelli che diventano best sellers...e mi darete ragione.


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eros e Thanatos Giusy, ma come... è l'abc del romanticismo... amore e morte...
> 
> Guarda sulla tomba di Edith Piaf c'è scritto "Dieu réunit ceux qui s'aiment"...
> 
> Tutti gli eroi romantici finiscono tragicamente.


Ma tu forse parli del morire per amore?
Io parlavo della morte di Caravaggio, un uomo che aveva accresciuto così tanto il panorama artistico e che muore da solo....


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma tu forse parli del morire per amore?
> Io parlavo della morte di Caravaggio, un uomo che aveva accresciuto così tanto il panorama artistico e che muore da solo....


 
E' il prezzo che si paga per la grandezza...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' il prezzo che si paga per la grandezza...


Uh! Tragica e letteraria!
Mi pare la conclusione di un libro! 
Non è proprio così, il prezzo per la grandezza in genere si paga in vita, chi lo paga nel momento della morte è solo sfortunato, credo io! 
Anche eprchè mi sembra che di amici caravaggio ne avesse (sorry, ho visto solo un pezzetto del film). Quindi se è morto solo dipendeva più che altro da contingenze, no?!?


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Uh! Tragica e letteraria!
> Mi pare la conclusione di un libro!
> Non è proprio così, il prezzo per la grandezza in genere si paga in vita, chi lo paga nel momento della morte è solo sfortunato, credo io!
> Anche eprchè mi sembra che di amici caravaggio ne avesse (sorry, ho visto solo un pezzetto del film). Quindi se è morto solo dipendeva più che altro da contingenze, no?!?


 
Troppo romantica eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















lo so lo so... sono le letture precoci che mi hanno segnata da piccola... 

I miei miti artistici sono tutti morti soli e giovani, che ci vuoi fare...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Troppo romantica eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basta che non succeda a noi!
Io rimasi sconvolta (romanticamente e positivamente, lo ammetto) quando lessi che Fermant aveva scritto il suo ultimo teorema sull'angolo di una pagina prima di morire giovanissimo in un duello.....


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Basta che non succeda a noi!


Beh io ormai giovane non sono più...


----------



## Old smerciula (22 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho visto le due puntate del film su Caravaggio.
> 
> E' stato un colpo di fulmine e non per le opere, che già conoscevo, ma per la sua vita.
> 
> Quando si dice.....un uomo con le pal......!


 

non l'ho visto


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Febbraio 2008)

smerciula ha detto:


> non l'ho visto


Bimba, non era film adatto alla tua età....


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' il prezzo che si paga per la grandezza...


Nel caso di Caravaggio, la grandezza non derivò dal modo in cui morì, cosa che non si potrebbe dire per altri personaggi "tragici".
Notavo anche un fondo di ironia triste nella morte in solitudine di un grande artista, come se, pur avendo vissuto per il pubblico, per mostrare il suo enorme talento e affinchè le sue opere fossero esposte in libertà, senza censure, il destino gli avesse riservato la solitudine al momento della morte.


----------



## Old Alex70 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Pablo Picasso mori' a 93 anni 

	
	
		
		
	


	








































dopo aver scritto sono andato a controllare, 92 anni....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> Pablo Picasso mori' a 93 anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricco sfondato, talentoso, con tante mogli, tante amanti e un fracco di piccioni in soffitta... chiamalo stupido...


----------



## Old Alex70 (23 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ricco sfondato, talentoso, con tante mogli, tante amanti e un fracco di piccioni in soffitta... chiamalo stupido...


ed è grande, rivoluzionario..........


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2008)

*Umanamente*

insopportabile... E bruttarello pure...

Volete mettere al fascino di Modì????





























'so troppo romantica...


----------

